# KAM - K2 Asset Management Holdings



## System (16 May 2011)

K2 Asset Management Holdings (KAM) is an ASX listed, Australian-based fund manager specialising in absolute return funds for retail, wholesale and institutional investors.

http://www.k2am.com.au


----------



## robusta (16 May 2011)

System said:


> K2 Asset Management Holdings (KAM) is an ASX listed, Australian-based fund manager specialising in absolute return funds for retail, wholesale and institutional investors.
> 
> http://www.k2am.com.au




Have had KAM on my watch list for a while now, excellent ROE, no debt, just waiting for the right price, -5.5% today it is heading in the right girection for me.


----------



## nicarena (17 May 2011)

Hi Robusta,

Agreed good company. Obviously takes a hit when the market takes a dive. What I like is that the directors and principals own about 90% of the shares so they obviously believe in the company and ride with the share holders. I think the Funds under management just reached 1 billion dollars but I can't be 100% sure about that. Was lucky enough to purchase in the high 50cent range but if it drops into the mid to high 70s will purchase some more as I have a little bit of freed up cash.


----------



## robusta (27 June 2012)

The price finally tempted me today, picked up a small parcel at $0.24, I won't rave on about the dividend yield ROE and profit margin as I expect all three to be cut this year but one day a bull market will return.


----------



## CanOz (27 June 2012)

robusta said:


> but one day a bull market will return.




This is your investment strategy?

What if they do a OneTel?

You have no fear of losing your money...you'd make a great intraday trader Robusta, if risk tolerance was the only criteria.

CanOz


----------



## robusta (27 June 2012)

CanOz said:


> This is your investment strategy?
> 
> What if they do a OneTel?
> 
> ...




Did you actually look at this business??

Market cap of 58 million, just under 10 million cash at the 1/2 year, no debt. They made it through the GFC mk1, ok I cant see why they won't survive the current situation.


----------



## So_Cynical (27 June 2012)

robusta said:


> one day a bull market will return.






CanOz said:


> This is your investment strategy?:confused




That's pretty much my ultra long term investment strategy...i take it you don't think the market will ever rise significantly again?


----------



## McLovin (28 June 2012)

CanOz said:


> This is your investment strategy?
> 
> What if they do a OneTel?
> 
> ...




These boutique fund managers are vitually bullet-proof. They need a room and a couple of computers. There's no real fixed asset investment that needs to be made. And they outsource most of their back office stuff.


----------



## CanOz (28 June 2012)

McLovin said:


> These boutique fund managers are vitually bullet-proof. They need a room and a couple of computers. There's no real fixed asset investment that needs to be made. And they outsource most of their back office stuff.




Sheesh, teach em to read a DOM and they'd make a bucket load in an hour. My biggest problem now is risk aversion. 

CanOz


----------



## skc (28 June 2012)

CanOz said:


> Sheesh, teach em to read a DOM and they'd make a bucket load in an hour. My biggest problem now is risk aversion.
> 
> CanOz




I doubt you can make a decent return trading DOM when your funds under mgmt is ~$800m.


----------



## CanOz (28 June 2012)

skc said:


> I doubt you can make a decent return trading DOM when your funds under mgmt is ~$800m.




Robusta is managing 800 million???


----------



## skc (28 June 2012)

CanOz said:


> Sheesh, teach em to read a DOM and they'd make a bucket load in an hour. My biggest problem now is risk aversion.
> 
> CanOz






CanOz said:


> Robusta is managing 800 million???




You said "them" and "they" - I'd imgaine you meant the boutigue fund manager!?

However, Robusta is probably managing over 800m in $Zimbabwe


----------



## CanOz (28 June 2012)

skc said:


> You said "them" and "they" - I'd imgaine you meant the boutigue fund manager!?
> 
> However, Robusta is probably managing over 800m in $Zimbabwe





Sorry for the thread distraction...carry on!

CanOz


----------



## robusta (28 June 2012)

skc said:


> You said "them" and "they" - I'd imgaine you meant the boutigue fund manager!?
> 
> However, Robusta is probably managing over 800m in $Zimbabwe




Sadly this portfolio is only $10 514 319 ZWD :1zhelp:

Thats $28 872.18 A$ 

I think we are headed towards higher inflation in the future, hopefully it will be less severe than in Zimbabwe.


----------



## robusta (8 August 2012)

Report out today, the retrospective tax charge really hammered the profit. On the bright side without this one off charge EPS would be around 2.6 cents per share, not bad considering the horrific run equity markets have had this year. Now a shed load of cranking credits available for the future. I will probably be looking to buy more of this business in the future if prices remain attractive.


----------



## piggybank (13 January 2014)

We could have made a killing on this stock twice in the past year alone but......


----------



## piggybank (5 February 2014)




----------



## robusta (5 February 2014)

This is a business I definitely regret selling a couple of years ago. Absolutely underestimated the impact of higher funds under management and all the operational leverage that follows.


----------

